# Starfish is adoption pending



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He met his new owner today. She's 22 and lives with her parents right now, she just graduated college. Her brother adopted one of his littermates, which was a part of our deciding to meet with her. She's just adorable and will be calling him Charlie. She'll pick him up on Monday (she works all weekend this weekend and wants to have time to bond with him).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations finding your forever home Starfish, I mean Charlie.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, congrats to Charlie!!!


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Yeay, Charlie! You are such a sweetie pie! And fostermom, I know letting him go will be a bit hard.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations Charlie! Thank you for helping him find his furever home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's wonderful! Can you slip in her adoption contract that she must join GRF and post photos? I'm going to miss seeing Starfish grow up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations, charlie!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, enjoy your new home Charlie.

Job well done Fostermom


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Yay Charlie. I love these kinds of stories as opposed to the heartbreaking illness ones.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, great!!!!Congratulations...!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What wonderful news! Good luck, Charlie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations Charlie on getting your furever home. And still getting to see one of your littermates is so cool. Tell your Mom she needs to join so we can watch you grow up.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay Charlie! I hope it's the best forever home ever!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations to Charlie and his new mistress! So glad that with your care he's found an awesome home!


----------

